# D3O Smart Foam is out of this world!



## Alex (13/7/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex (13/7/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Cespian (14/7/17)

Well, now we know the material used to build the Nokia 3310

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (14/7/17)

My word, @Alex

That material is amazing
Would love a cover for my iphone and ipad

Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis (19/7/17)

All my riding gear is fitted with the stuff. 

Did an impact test on my knee by hitting it with a cast iron pan. Quite hard. 

You can feel the impact pressure but not the actual pain that is supposed to go with it. 

Happy to know my knees, elbows, shoulders and back is covered on the bike. 

Wish we had this in the days I was still racing mountain bikes down hills. I'd be much better off now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (20/7/17)

Alex said:


>




I wonder what the bullet impact resistance would be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF (20/7/17)

Maxxis said:


> All my riding gear is fitted with the stuff.
> 
> Did an impact test on my knee by hitting it with a cast iron pan. Quite hard.
> 
> ...


Where did you get it from?
I would also be interested. Thanks


----------



## Maxxis (20/7/17)

The pre formed pads I bought from Cayenne in Kayalami for my one jacket. The jeans and second jacket came with it pre installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

